# Toadfish Spinning Rods?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Who has used their spinning rods? What did you think? I am considering a couple of medium light rigs. I only found mention of the fly rod when I searched here. I’ve been seeing the name around social media, but not sure whether their product or their marketing is awesome. The fishing bloggers say good things, but, like gun writers, venders don’t give them free stuff to write negative reviews.

I’d use them for 1/8 oz. jigs and spinners.

Nate


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I picked one up a couple of years back because I like trying different stuff and the company is local to Charleston (rods are made in China). Not a bad rod for the money but I haven't been terribly impressed with mine. The grips look cool but are pretty heavy and add a lot of weight to the rod. I much prefer a very lightweight rod, so they're not for me. Mine sits in the rod rack in my garage in favor of lighter (and more expensive, to be fair) St. Croix Legends and Avids.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a couple of the 5’11” rods. Paired with Cabo 40 it’s a pretty stout rod. I love mine. Not my favorite grip but I like the action. Have had them 3 years with no issues.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

They work


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Their marketing is on point. Don’t have any first hand experience with them but I would suspect they’d be “OK”.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

In that price range for 1/8 oz I have found star stellar light fast taper rods great. Model SG410FT70


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

I checked them out in a local store liking the price. I was unimpressed with the grip. The grip felt like cheap plastic. I didn't get to casting it.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

If you want something that's not gonna break the bank, I've been using the Shimano GLF for a few years now and very impressed with the rod for the money. More reputation to go with Shimano than a brand like Toadfish


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

At that price point and action, the Shimano Teramar SE in Extra Fast or St. Croix Triumph would be good comps.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

I think they are ugly and cheap looking. I'd much rather go with a well established rod brand as well


----------



## Mondo Gumbo (11 mo ago)

Shimano Terramar is an excellent choice for the dollar. Responsive, reasonably light weight, and can stand some abuse…


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

A buddy of mine had one and it inexplicably broke after a couple of uses. I think he had a hard time getting any sort of warranty coverage out of it. There are lots of other $150 rods I'd get before one of those - Star, Shimano, St. Croix, etc.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

TravisD said:


> I was unimpressed with the grip.





TheDude said:


> The grips look cool but are pretty heavy and add a lot of weight to the rod.





Indoman said:


> Not my favorite grip but I like the action.


I am noticing a trend here😜. I like the idea of supporting little guys (even those that outsource to China) vs. defaulting to the usual suspects, but I have to agree that those damn grips are a turn off despite having never touched the rod or seen it in person; I just like cork. Wish I could afford a Laguna Devil Stick, but my dreams exceed my budget.

Nate


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have two 2500s paired with 7’2“ Medium Heavy. I have them now for about 2 month. I like the way it cast, and I love the reel. My wife likes them too. The grips take some getting used to, but they have worked well when fighting sizable redfish and few snook. I don’t think that they are on par with St. Croix and similar rods, but they are not bad - especially if you wait to purchase when they have a sale. I think I ended up getting 2 for the price of 1 (or close to it).


----------



## Autobahn racer (Jun 1, 2020)

Good rods! Good company!


----------



## Joe Walshe (Aug 7, 2019)

I matched the 6'8" medium light-fast with my 2500 quantum smoke mostly because I thought the color combination looked good. And the shorter rod works better in my kayak. It's just okay, and has held up as well as my other rods in that price range. There is the environmental side (oysters) to feel good about if/when you buy one too...


----------



## Autobahn racer (Jun 1, 2020)

True! I broke on of the rods and they sent me a new one!


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

They all have extra fast tip and they snap all the time. They can be hard to deal with for warranty stuff. Great company on social media or if you can't stop knocking your drinks over.


----------

